# Rifle stocks



## Lallypop (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm trying to build a rifle stock out of exotic wood need a little help with a few things. Could someone give me a idea of a species that is strong, lightweight, and most of all beautiful. Love stuff like ziricote and cocobolo. Also is it possible to use a veneer? Thank you for any help or suggestions I'm really new to this art


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome. I'm not sure about the densities of the exotics, but if you're looking into veneers, check these guys out
http://www.cousineauwoodproducts.com/index.php


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Lally,can't remember where I saw it...or who the guy is,but;Rifle stocks have been made with good effect using 2 epoxied together pcs. with the line runnin from butt,twds forend,splittin it vertically. Traditional rifle stocks are "one pce"....in that they're cut/shaped from a single billet or blank.This guy was using very well matched two pcs.It was/is interesting from an engineering sort of way.And for those when enough is never enough.........the same notion can be expanded and you can epoxy in say a black 1/8" pc of carbon fibre.IOW's don't try to "hide" the glue line,make it part of the pkg so to speak.

Highly figured woods suffer in several key areas in stock world,the above addresses these issues.....looks,always subjective in this highly regarded art form,I reckon is in the eye of the beholder.Best of luck,BW


----------

